# Stone chips down to metal, do I need primer first



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

I have some stone chips, door edge chips which are down to the metal and have rusted, Ive fixed the rust with some rust disolver gel stuff and is clean metal again.

this is the door , I also have a few spots of road rash on roof leading edge above windscreen, that are small, a few millimeters. yet are down to metal

I would like to find out if I need to touch it with some primer first before using scratch repair paint kit from paints4u.com ? this kit http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=6912

Door Pic









not sure if this chip need primer on first. if I need primer can anyone suggest what aerosol primer I should buy
http://www.paints4u.com/productsByCat.aspx?MainCategoryID=11&SubCategoryID=4

thanks


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Grind the rust out first though mate, 'Rust Remover' products wont completely remove rust, they just hide it.

It will come back and bubble off your fine art restoration.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes you will need to prime it as jd said. 
The link below may be of help for painting door edges.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251392


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

So it is the Acid etch primer I should buy ? and I presume I just spray a bit into the cap and get a tooth pick and dab it on the bare metal. same procedure for road rash chips that have gone to metal and gone rusty. remove the rust in the bottom of stone chip , with rust remover gel, then dab in some primer after . the rust stuff I have does actually etch the rust away

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUST-REMOVER-GEL-BY-HAMMERITE-SEALED-225ml-NON-DRIP-TUB-/150819328700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item231d8852bc

or I have this stuff phosphoric acid gel http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-STRONG-PHOSPHORIC-ACID-RUST-REMOVER-DESCALER-/250831891114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a66beeaaa which is even more evil'er than Skelotor from He-Man.

I used this stuff before to take rust of my brake rotors after car was sitting up outside for 12 months. you can use it apply and leave 10mins and wash off, do a few times to leave bare metal, or otherwise for things like metal railings , apply and leave it to go hard and paint over.

I have rust bubbles comming back on the leading edge of my bonnet , about 16mths after the body shop completley resprayed the bonnet because of bad road rash, and the bit of rust. So the body shop couldnt of done it right.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

found acid etch primer cheaper on ebay 450ml-Upol-U-Pol-Acid-8-1K-Acid-Etch-Primer-AEROSO

tis good as I have plenty of paypal tokens to use up


----------

